# Komponente (Circle) im Applet anzeigen-funktioniert nicht!!



## Sindbad1983 (29. Sep 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein Applet erstellt:


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;


public class ZielscheibeBeweg extends JApplet{

	Container c;
	JPanel pane1, pane2;


	public void init(){


		c=getContentPane();
		c.setLayout(new BorderLayout());


		pane1=new JPanel();
		c.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		c.add(pane1,BorderLayout.NORTH);
		pane1.setBackground(Color. red);

		pane2=new JPanel();
		c.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		c.add(pane2,BorderLayout.CENTER);
		pane2.setBackground(Color. gray);



		Circle circle1=new Circle(100,100,50);
		pane2.add(circle1);
    }

}
```


...und möchte nun einen Kreis in das Applet zeichnen(aufgerufen aus der Klasse Circle)!

Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es         class Circle extends JComponent(???)      heißt? Sonst müsst eigentlich alles passen!


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;


public class Circle extends JComponent{


			private int xpoint;
			private int ypoint;
			private int radius;


			public Circle(int xpoint,int ypoint,int  radius){

				this.xpoint=xpoint;
				this.ypoint=ypoint;
				this.radius=radius;

			}

			public void paintComponent(Graphics g){

				g.drawOval(xpoint,ypoint,radius,radius);
			}
}
```

Leider zeichnet er aber nichts hin!?!
Also der Kreis sollte eben im Panel2 angezeigt werden!
Vielleicht kann mir bitte jemand schnell helfen!
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!

Danke,ciao,Tommy

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Code-Tags eingefügt_


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Sep 2004)

Bitte Code-Tags verwenden!


----------



## Sindbad1983 (29. Sep 2004)

??


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Sep 2004)

Peace meinte die Tags zur Verbesserung der Lesbarkeit des Codes, die ich nun eingefügt habe.


----------



## Sindbad1983 (29. Sep 2004)

Ah, danke...und wie funktioniert das? Was muß man da tun?

Kennst die außerdem die Lösung für mein Problem? Warum funktioniert das Applet nicht?

danke,Tommy


----------

